# Cat becomes ace over night



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2009)

On a cupboard in our living room I have several small models of ww-II fighters. Last night our cat jumped on the cupboard and "killed" 5 of them . What do you say, shall we declare her an ace?


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Depends
what nationality were the fighters? If they were all Axis then she's an Ace in a Day 8)

However, if there were any Allied fighters amongst her kills, she should be subject to a disciplinary hearing pending a possible courts martial for reckless disregard.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, it were:
- Bf109E
-Ju-87D
-Tempest
-Yak3
-Corsair

I guess I've to call the in the court martial then...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh, a CATastrophe! Just feline her $50. The Mouse Police Never Sleeps!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 2, 2009)

Good chuckle Njaco.

Think you have a problem here Marcel, she's managed to knock off aircraft with no regard for nationality. You've got Soviet, American, German and British birds all biting the dust. Typical of a chick, not sense of propriety when destroying inanimate objects. 

Just put some tape on her paws and call it even.


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Well, it were:
> -Tempest
> -Yak3
> -Corsair


Oh my God
You realise Nuremburg will be re-written, don't you?

Goering
Hess
Keitel
Ribbentrop
Marcel's cat


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 2, 2009)

I was fine with it until I read she destroyed a Corsair. 

To the gas chamber!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2009)

timshatz said:


> Good chuckle Njaco.
> 
> ....



I tried.

Marcel, I could give her a nice vacation.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 2, 2009)

"This is Klaus Oberman (made up name) is there any other aircraft out there?" 

"I read ya Klaus, this is Heinrich in my Ju-87, what are you in need of?" 

"I got a cat on my six!" 

"I'm heading over Klaus, hang on." 

"Ahhhh!!! I can't shake him!!" 

"Hang in there buddy!" 

"My engines on fire!, I'm punching out!" 

**JU-87 pilot spots 109 parachute and to his horror Klaus is swatted with a paw while in his parachute and plummets to earth.*** 

"Oh my g---------- " 

Cat swats him

Allies story

**Mission over Germany** 

See 109 and Stuka and go to investigate and the cat grabs a corsair and throws it at the Yak and Tempest


----------



## Airframes (Dec 2, 2009)

I notice she left her own kind alone - Catalina, Wildcat, Hellcat and Hurricat - to the wall with her...or give her intensive training in Mouse Recognition!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2009)

Good one Chris. That sucks Marcel, are they recoverable at all?


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn Marcel, sorry to here about it... Im kinda petrified about my shelf which holds my 3 best models, and my great fear came to life in ur house....

As my wife just said 2.5 minutes ago, "Fu*k the cat..."


----------



## merlin (Dec 2, 2009)

If of course the cat is a male cat then that means - its a (Gruman) Tomcat

Sorry - couldn't resist - surprised no one has already!!


----------



## Coors9 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sounds like you've got one "Hell" of a "Cat"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 2, 2009)

At least paint kill markings on the cat.


----------



## Soren (Dec 2, 2009)

That's an ace alright  

Be careful that cat doesn't reach the level of 'Experten' some day Marcel! 

Wouldn't want to find 300+ models lying around smashed after having been a short trip to the mall one day


----------



## Soren (Dec 2, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> At least paint kill markings on the cat.



Yeah, two swastikas, two white stars and a red star


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 2, 2009)

Normally I'm a cat lover, but this calls for drastic action!
Ever considered making a bicycle saddle cover of the cat's fur?
It's easy, cheap and fast! 
Get a hammer, a solid nail, a razor blade and a big, sharp, pointy needle.
Nail the cattail onto something solid and sturdy, using hammer and nail.
Carve an X in its nose with the razor blade.
Poke the bugger in the a$$ with the needle, and ZOOM! Cat's outta the pelt.
Dry the pelt and use as a bicycle saddle cover. 

Seriously though - can you salvage anything?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 2, 2009)

Du bist ein scheisskopf!!!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 3, 2009)

I think you should wax the cats shoulder and tattoo flags on it..........


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 3, 2009)

Man...I'd be livid beyond words...

The penalty for the cat should be to get rubbed down thoroughly with raw hamburger and turned loose in an empty room with a hungry Brazilian Mastiff...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 3, 2009)

man I'd be p*ssed as well

thank god we don't have a cat, on my shelf I got my Lancaster thats on stilts atm, a Dora awaiting paint and some of my Warhammer models, if a cat got them one sawllow and I'd lose a soldier


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2009)

Cat got amongst my models.....there would be no more cat!


----------



## Pong (Dec 3, 2009)

Dang that sucks. My little sister has also wrecked some of my models, five American planes, one German and one Japanese, and I went ballistic after she broke the propellers of my recently painted P-51D. 

But like Maria asked, can you salvage some of the parts?

Looks like the cat sleeps on the doormat tonight.

-Arlo


----------



## DBII (Dec 3, 2009)

You are missing the point guys. The cat is Swiss and the planes was in his airspace w/o authorization. 
Cats the latest in modern ADA systems.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Dec 3, 2009)

I think a firing squad is the only solution.


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 3, 2009)

*Hiter Baby*: Hauptmann Kitty! You mean to tell me you only shot down 5 enemy aircraft!
*Hauptmann Kitty*: Heil Hitler. Im sorry furher, they were all parked on the cupboard, and it was a target I couldnt resist. 
*Hitler Baby*: Unexcuseable, you should take down all planes on the cupboard!
*Hauptmann Kitty*: But furher, what else was I supposed to do. The aircraft higher up were un-reachable, as I had a high gross weight. I did what I could. 
*Hitler Baby*: You should plan better so next time you can knock down all aircraft. As of right now, your punishment will be that you can clean out the kitty box for the next 30 days. How about that!
*Hauptamnn Kitty*: Yes, Furher!
*Hitler Baby*: After that, you can clean my dirty diaper.
*Hauptmann Kitty*: Yes, Furher!
*Hitler Baby*: Now, get out of here!
*Hauptmann Kitty*: Yes my furher, Heil Hitler Baby!


----------



## DBII (Dec 3, 2009)

LOL

dbII


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Bad Kitty!!!! Keep it up and you'll be behind bars someday!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2009)

steady....Steady.....STEADY......


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 3, 2009)

Snipercat!!!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 3, 2009)

Heckenschützekatzenjammerschwishundwagenplaffgeboom, bitte! 

Cheers,

Maria - whose abilities in the german language is somewhat..._different_.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 3, 2009)

....


----------



## Pong (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Soren (Dec 4, 2009)

*Psssch* Fünf feinde abschussen mein führe! Ende *pssssch*


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2009)

Yup, that's my cat 
poor cat...

BTW the glued all the small parts back on the models, you don't see the difference.


----------



## Negative Creep (Dec 4, 2009)

Not sure if it was on here, but I do remember seeing someone who built a massive old sailing ship, maybe HMS Victory. A few days later the cat decided it wanted that space on the mantelpiece and the model was destroyed1


----------



## Colin1 (Dec 4, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> ...I do remember seeing someone who built a massive old sailing ship, maybe HMS Victory. A few days later the cat decided it wanted that space on the mantelpiece and the model was destroyed


Sunk by a CATamaran?


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 4, 2009)

nice.....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 5, 2009)

Negative Creep said:


> Not sure if it was on here, but I do remember seeing someone who built a massive old sailing ship, maybe HMS Victory. A few days later the cat decided it wanted that space on the mantelpiece and the model was destroyed1



and probably became a CATapult shortly after!


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 6, 2009)

From here, you can hit CATmandu!

Of course, once you take him down, you'll have to mount his butt over the mantleplace...your very own cat-ass-trophy!


*ducks*


----------



## Njaco (Dec 6, 2009)

ohhhh, and I thought mine were bad!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 7, 2009)

That cat has been officially sentenced and shot by my 1 year old son. She's now sleeping on my lap from the exhaustion she suffered from this ordeal. Needless to say, Kiran thoroughly enjoyed chasing her


----------

